# احدث جهاز احياء وصيانة بطاريات السيارات للبيع



## alwaseetaa (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*




*​*مشروع عال وربح حلال*


*أحدث تقنية لاحياء وصيانة بطاريات السيارات في الشرق الأوسط*​ 
*جهاز احياء واصلاح البطاريات القديمة*​ 
*اعادة احياء البطاريات الميتة*​ 
*صيانة البطاريات واطالة عمرها الافتراضي*​ 
*كن صديق للبيئة ووفر فلوس على الناس واكسب فلوس حلال*​ 
*أفضل بيزنس لمشروع تكاليفه لا تزيد عن 10000 جنيه مصري*​ 
*وعائد شهري لا يقل عن 5000 جنيه مصري وأكتر بمشيئة الله*​ 
*: بادر وكن ممن لهم السبق بعمل مشروع العمر واتصل علينا فنحن الوحيدون في الشرق الاوسط*​ 
​ 
*للاطلاع على دراسة الجدوى الخاصة بالمشروع يمكنك الدخول على المدونة أدناه* *وكذالك أرقام التواصل معنا** .*​ 
​ 
*http://www.alwaseetaa.blogspot.com/*​ 
​ 
*فقط للاستفسار يرجى الاتصال على*​ 
​ 
*00201118256330*​ 
*اوالاميل*​ 
*[email protected]*​ 
​


----------



## alwaseetaa (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: احدث جهاز احياء وصيانة بطاريات السيارات للبيع*

*زور صفحتنا علي الفيس بوك**
https://www.facebook.com/alwasetaa*​


----------



## alwaseetaa (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*رد: احدث جهاز احياء وصيانة بطاريات السيارات للبيع*

نشتري جميع انواع البطاريات بأسعار مميزة​ بشرط أن يكون جسم البطارية سليم وغير منفخ​وللاتصال بنا عالرقم والاميل​ *00201118256330*​ *اوالاميل*​ *[email protected]*​


----------



## alwaseetaa (1 يناير 2014)




----------

